# Pbusardo just posted this on facebook



## Derick (19/9/14)

_To those of you who equate more watts to innovation, I respectfully disagree. THIS is innovation. If you think you've seen this screen before, look closer. Sorry, it's ALL I'm permitted to share at this point._
_Don't get too hung up on the .06 Ohm resistance. You need to think about things a little differently with this. Although resistance is still important, not so much with this innovation._
_Note that I changed the photo so we can focus on what's important here._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/9/14)

Something to do with heat control/sensing maybe?


----------



## Derick (19/9/14)

DoubleD said:


> Something to do with heat control/sensing maybe?


Temperature controlled mod - meaning that ohms is no longer a variable you have to worry about (that's the idea anyway)

Put whatever coil you want in there and tell the mod to heat it to 400F - it will adjust voltage to make sure your coil gets to that temperature, no matter the ohms of the coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## tetrasect (19/9/14)

Well... the heat will change based on the airflow around the coil/wick so, I don't think this will be that useful...

EDIT: Unless it can maintain a constant temperature by adjusting to the airflow, that would be something amazing.


----------



## Derick (19/9/14)

Well, I would think temperature controlled means just that - that it will monitor and adjust continuously - but not going to speculate now without all the facts

All I'm saying and thinking is that this is a step in the right direction and I agree with Mr. Busardo that this is innovation

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shako (19/9/14)

I agree about the air flow to a point but it will still make for a much better vape as it adjusts the variable according to the type of vape you want. 

Thumbs up @Derick for showing us.


----------



## DoubleD (19/9/14)

I wonder who's making the chip?


----------



## Derick (19/9/14)

Well, pure speculation here, but Phil Busardo has always been close with Innokin and innokin has announced a partnership with Evolve...

My guess, new box mod from Innokin with a new Evolve chip made just for them - but I could be completely wrong of course

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (19/9/14)

now that is cool, pun intended


----------



## DoubleD (19/9/14)

Derick said:


> Well, pure speculation here, but Phil Busardo has always been close with Innokin and innokin has announced a partnership with Evolve...
> 
> My guess, new box mod from Innokin with a new Evolve chip made just for them - but I could be completely wrong of course


 
"Upgraded" DNA20/30 would be awesome too


----------



## huffnpuff (19/9/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder who's making the chip?


 
Watch PBusardo's Interviews with Evolv at their factory, the main designer let slip about thermo regulation (hint , hint). Now I don't know it it's thermo regulation of the board/chip or the actual vape itself. If it's the vape, then that should be interesting as the atomizer itself would need to contain a heat sensor (or the coil will need to be right next too or around/in a thermo resistor) of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (10/10/14)

He just posted the details in a vid:



I'm getting sold on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

I really dig this! It's really a great way to simplify the use of regulated mods for guys starting out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

ConradS said:


> He justed posted the details in a vid:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting sold on this.





This is the 1st time in a while i actually am excited about the technology!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/14)

Very excited about this, but not just this specifically. Innovation is awesome, can't wait to see what else they will come up with and can only imagine what e-cigs will look like 5 years from now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (10/10/14)

Exciting times...


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

I was very reluctant to watch P Busardo (aka mr long winded) and actually very glad I did ... however only watched the first 30 min.

What really, really impressed me was this, and I hope every Tom **** and Harry vape god out there on youtube take note; P Busardo got eventually educated - he mentioned DNA *BOARD* and not once (in the 30 min I watched) referred to a f#@%$ "chip" (thank you Brandon for educating the man).

What got my attention was the following discussion relating to the DNA40 Board:

1. Temperature control: Power (Watt) = vapor volume and Temperature = taste (_for the 1'st time it enables the vaper to keep coil temperature above boiling point of e-juice , but below the char point of the wicking material_)
2. Soft Limiting: analysis of battery and auto adjust accordingly to prevent over-stressing the particular battery in use
3. Non-Resistance Ni (Nickel wire) to enable use of temperature control feature and to be able to use the full 23A available from the control board, proviso using a battery with that capability.

I've always been negative towards electronic vaping devices for certain reasons, but this DNA40 Board might just convert me.



Datasheet

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

johan said:


> I was very reluctant to watch P Busardo (aka mr long winded) and actually very glad I did ... however only watched the first 30 min.
> 
> What really, really impressed me was this, and I hope every Tom **** and Harry vape god out there on youtube take note; P Busardo got eventually educated - he mentioned DNA *BOARD* and not once (in the 30 min I watched) referred to a f#@%$ "chip" (thank you Brandon for educating the man).
> 
> ...




Great information @johan ! The part that i liked was the understanding of how they were discussing the diminishing point of PG/VG at a certain temperature! This has always been a issue with me on the regulated mod devices that are currently available and its very noticeable when using them!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

Time to invest in nikel 200 wire soon as i see it selling out soon lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/10/14)

I just recieved pricing on the boards - and am VERY happy to say that design is compatible with the implementation i have had in mind!!! Very excited about this chipset board, finally we will have perfect recommended temperatures for our juices! We knew it was coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

I am very excited about this technology but also concerned because of the wire needed to make it work. I didn't pay too much attention to what they were saying in this video, I tried, I really did. These guys are saying there's nothing wrong with nickel but I have my doubts. It may be safe for most people, heck, our money is made out of this stuff but for some people prolonged contact with nickel has some nasty results. There are stacks of folks with nickel allergies, what happens when people who react badly to it start inhaling it? I'm sure most of you have heard people (mostly women) say they don't wear gold jewellery because they break out in a rash, they believe they have an allergy to gold but really they are reacting to the nickel used to make gold more durable. Most costume jewellery is also nickel plated. 

Can anyone shed some light on this? Is this a fancy kind of alloy or something? How safe is it really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/10/14)

i need one of these in my life


----------



## HPBotha (10/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ..... How safe is it really?



Nickle in jewellery is a class act no no. Cheaper jewellery alloys do indeed use nickle but this is banned for international sale. Lots of cheap 9ct gold is alloyed with nickle. The issue comes into play when in constant contact with the skin. 

Nickel only melts at 1,455 C which is MUCH higher than what the DNA40 board can produce ---- so even with oxidation and repeated heating we should be safe vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/10/14)

Lots of atty's contain trace amounts of nickel, and lets not forget guys have been using nichrome for a long time. Nickel has been used up till now, for no-resistance leads


----------

